# CAO Mx2 Daggers Cigar Review - Nice little smoke, but



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice little offering from CAO. I'm a big fan of the MX, LX and CX lines to begin with, but am having a harder time enjoying the MX dagger. Same gr...

Read the full review here: CAO Mx2 Daggers Cigar Review - Nice little smoke, but


----------

